# All but one!!!



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all, looking for a bit of advice regarding one of my babies!

3 out of 4 of my babies are big strong babies and weaning quite well. 1 of them infact is ready to go this weekend as he is eating on his own but his sister who hatched on the same day, refuses to eat on her own. 

Im trying to wean her and often find her cold and limp with her feet curled in. A quick warm up with a hot water bottle and a cozy blanket and she bursts back into life.

Ive heard it can be her immune system and babies apple pudding and/or pro-biotic can be the cure??????? Some advice on this would be appreciated.

The rest of my babies are coming on great so im a little confused why this one is struggling?!?!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Apple sauce, not apple pudding. Apple pudding is different than apple sauce. You can try Apple cider vinegar if you don't have apple sauce then all natural plain yogurt that is not pasteurized with live active cultures. It's the live cultures you need, not the yogurt itself.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

My problem child is having trouble keeping warm and things, I wonder if apple sauce would help her? good luck Rossco, I hope it fixes your problem. keep me posted!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Im trying to wean her and often find her cold and limp with her feet curled in.


Something is wrong here. A weaning-age bird should be able to keep itself warm under reasonable temperature conditions. I assume that she's experiencing the same temperatures as the other babies. Unless maybe she has been plucked and the others weren't?


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Something is wrong here. A weaning-age bird should be able to keep itself warm under reasonable temperature conditions. I assume that she's experiencing the same temperatures as the other babies. Unless maybe she has been plucked and the others weren't?


No she is fully feathered! She has a younger sibling in the box with her. They are only in the box as the other sibling was causing probems for them in the cage but he is going to his new home today, so will move the other 2 into the cage tonight.

This limp/lifeless thing only happens now and again but I think its due to her not eating on her own. She is 9 weeks old and watches the rest eting from dish but she not so keen in trying.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a baby like that I thought I'd never get her weaned, when I'd all but given up hope she finally decided to refuse feedings, just yesterday. Now if her sister would start eating then we'd all be set.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, a little update!

Both yesterday and today the "probem" Tiels have been great. Taking feeds, feeding a little from the bottom of their box etc etc. Today I took the only ready Tiel to its new owners. When I returned, the "problem" Tiels were fine and happy in their box and I moved them back into the cge now that it was free. They were both perching and feeding from bottom and they kept taking turns to perch near to the table lamp I have. (I guess just for a little extra heat)??

Both Tiels lasted about 1.5 hours then noticed one of them seemed very quiet on the bottom of the cage. I realise its getting near feeding time and so I started to prepare. 

By the time I was organised, both Tiels are now very limp with both feet curled up!!!!! I cozy them in with a warm blanket and a hot water bottle and within 10 mins they are coming back around. 

They are now fed, put back in the box and have the hot water bottles at the sides of the box for extra warmth.

I know its October and I live in Scotland but both of these Tiels are fully feathered and my home isnt exactly cold!!!


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Have just checked in on birds and they are great again!!!!! This is doing my head in. Its like they only want to be inside the box with sawdust and each other for company. As soon as I put them in a cage, they start this nonsense with going cold, limp and lifeless!

What is going on?!?!?!?!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know whats wrong with your chicks but sawdust should not be used as bedding for chicks, it can cause respiratory problems because its so dusty. Wood shavings should be used( like small animal bedding) either Aspen or pine.

( unless when saying sawdust you meant wood shavings)


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> I dont know whats wrong with your chicks but sawdust should not be used as bedding for chicks, it can cause respiratory problems because its so dusty. Wood shavings should be used( like small animal bedding) either Aspen or pine.
> 
> ( unless when saying sawdust you meant wood shavings)


Sorry, wood shavings is what I meant.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would see about going to a vet, it sounds like you may have a few problems.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Stupid question but have you weighed them? I have a vivarium mat in the cage under a box so if my babies cold she goes in there. Mine is severly underweight.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Weight seems to be fine, eating on their is ok I guess but could be better. Fully feathered in a warm enough home, still being hand fed. Really is no reason for them to be doing this! Its ike they just hate sharing the cage, but are fine sharing the box!! Gonna try the oldest one in the cage on her own today and see how that goes.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck. They drive you mad with worry dont they?


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

You really need to get her to a vet :/ keep tryign to guess it is just useless sometimes. How did u do the transition to normal food? Have u handfed them or u took them off the parents?

If you handfed them maybe you shoudl give the girl a few baby food. There are baby bird foods that come with a few probiotics.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Eollica said:


> You really need to get her to a vet :/ keep tryign to guess it is just useless sometimes. How did u do the transition to normal food? Have u handfed them or u took them off the parents?
> 
> If you handfed them maybe you shoudl give the girl a few baby food. There are baby bird foods that come with a few probiotics.


I wont get the chance to get her to the vet for a few days yet then im off to Tenerife on Thursday!!!!

I pulled them at 3 weeks old, hand fed 8mls, 3 times a day. 6am, 12noon and 6pm. Slowly decreased the noon feeding, then the morning feeding. 1 of the chicks took to it real well and went on to a new home yesterday as he was eating on his own without any probs for over a week. His sister is the problem though. Doesnt really want to know about feeding on her own and is still taking hand feeds. Doesnt want to be in a cage, or at least in a cage with others, but will happily share a cozy box. I have 2 younger chicks. 1 of which is her younger sibling by 1 week and 1 from another nest box that is 2 weeks younger. Her sister seems to be going through some of the same traits and the other chick seems perfectly fine. I think the other chick is a male. Perhaps its just a typical woman thing?!?!? The words, "cold Tatties" spring to mind, lol. 

Im trying her in the cage on her own to see if that makes a difference and so far, so good. She has been in for about an hour now and she is comfortably preening away on her perch........next to the warm tabe lamp!!


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, Ive been out all day and came home with fresh millet for all the birds and found "probem Tiel - A" on her perch, ful of life, still preening and STILL enjoying the heat from the table lamp!!! Lol. 

She is now tucking into her millet too which is a great to see.

"Probem Tiel - B" is in the cozy box with the younger Tiel and they are both full of beans, eating from the dish and they now have some millet in there too!

So far so good. Will see how things go after their evening hand feed!


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Fed my flock of babies this morning before my work and all was fine. They were all warm enough and took their food with no probs. Even the problem chick that I put in the cage on her own was great. 

I came home from my work today to find that she was still in great condition but I found the other one lying gasping for air in the box!!!!!

I took her out and tried to save her but she took her last breathes and passed away! Im rather gutted and very confused as her weight has been fine, her feeds have been fine and she has even been feeding from the bowl and eating her millet. 

The other baby that she shared the box with is still full of beans and as boisterous as ever!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, it really does sound like there is something going on here. Maybe you should take her body in for a necropsy to find out what was wrong with her. It may save the other baby that's having the same issues.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree with Roxy, you need to get that baby in for a necropsy. If you don't you may lose more babies and even the parents.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you, I agree let the vet find out. might save more.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Im so sorry that im ony just reading this now! I didnt even think of that. My son saw the itte one and was very distraught. We decided to have a buriel for the bird in the back garden which seemed to cheer him up after we mentioned anges, birdie heaven etc etc. Had to go out and buy him a new Transformers toy too!!

My last 2 Tiels are back in a brroder box together now and seem to be getting on great. They are warm, they are feeding from the dish, eating Millet and taking hand feeds again.

My fingers are crossed for these 2.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss ! I just read the entire thread. It must have been a troubled time for you trying to figure out what happened ! I hope the others are doing well !


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just re-read this thread quickly and didn't see where this was asked or answered. For some reason the question popped into my head. What is being used for bedding/lining in the brooder and the nest box and cage??


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi and soryy, I am just back from my holidays and have had little or no internet access.

The bedding was wood shavings in al my boxes and in the brooder boxes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How was your holiday


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> How was your holiday


Holiday was excellent, thankyou!

Loro Parque and Jungle Park were awesome yet again.

Not long back from picking Rio up from his own holidays and wasnt sure what to expect regarding his mood but he was very happy to see me and hasnt left my side since I got home! Lol.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome back! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad Rio happy, can't imagine a grumpy macaw! How's the babies?


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Babies doing fine. Got one left and should be ready for a new home in about 2 weeks! He's sitting on Rio's java stand just now! Rio doesnt ook too impressed, lol


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats great news


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope your babys get sorted out soon,i get my baby next week fully weened and drinking,i thought all urs would have been homed by now,anyway hope u sort the prob out


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Hows the site going


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hi*

Sorry to read the baby died,must be something causing the prob ,better to have it checked out,incase whatever it is spreads


----------

